# Nuchal Humps



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

Please don't flame me, I don't mean this in any derogatory way...

Nuchal humps. I don't get it. I understand the significance of a large hump, but I still find them butt ugly. Purely personal preference, but I specifically avoid fish known for them.

What's the deal? Hump enthusiasts please explain yourselves!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

kinda wondered myself, I think the huge humps look funny. But hoping my red devil get a medium sized hump soon. I think people line breed some fish for even larger humps.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

I like how buff it makes the fish look... makes them look like little bulls lol


----------



## Riceburner (Sep 3, 2008)

I'm not to much of a fan of them either. I've got some blue dolphins in my African tank though.


----------



## TheFishGuy (Apr 21, 2005)

Hmmn, I keep frontosa, midas, blackbelts, various geophagus, chocolates, syspilum, fenestratus and few others because of the "hump". To each his own eh


----------



## Comic Sans (Apr 21, 2009)

TheFishGuy said:


> To each his own eh


Totally!


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

I think the humps are impressive looking. I like the reaction you get from people who have never seen one. This one friend of our was afraid at first to go into the room Fedor's tank is in. He stopped at the door way and ask is that fish prehistoric? Then he asked does that hurt him? I laughed and said no it doesn't hurt him but if you put your hand in the tank he'll show you what it is to hurt. He laughed back and said put my hand in the tank ya right that fish looks so mean I won't even go in the room. I'm drawn to fish with the humps. How can you say it doesn't look impressive?


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

Oddly, I actually don't like them either. Unfortunately for me, I tend to like the fish species that do grow a large one....they tend to have better color, more personality, etc. To me, the other factors out way the rather unattractive hump.


----------



## duaneS (Aug 31, 2006)

I don't think they care what we think, it's all about what their rivals, and the females think.


----------



## cichlidfeesh (Apr 6, 2009)

First time I saw a fish with a hump I thought it was a tumor. To me they look like a malformation or some kind of disease, but then again none of my fish have had them, If I am correct in my thinking I am pretty sure my GT will form one when he gets bigger. I will then see how I feel about it :thumb:


----------



## SinisterKisses (Feb 24, 2004)

I only like a small-medium sized nuchal hump on my fish. Even the hump on Fedor there is too large for my liking. And the **** flowerhorns they breed with those MASSIVE humps...just gross.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

ill trade you my Kamfa for Fedor *lil mama*... hehe


----------



## lotsofish (Feb 28, 2008)

A community tank just doesn't look good without different shapes, colors and sizes. I like that there is so much variety in fish!


----------



## bulldogg7 (Mar 3, 2003)

I gotta agree with sinister, medium sized humps look good, but a huge golfball on the head just looks kinda funny. But I wouldn't get rid of a fish just because it had a mater noggin'.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

hehe, golf balls are nothing for flowerhorns, baseballs are when you start getting big...


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

gage said:


> hehe, golf balls are nothing for flowerhorns, baseballs are when you start getting big...


With a few softballs out there too.

I deffinately am not a nuchal hump fan, and usually avoid fish that get them (hence the attraction to pikes, geo's, and dwarves). But as I've said before and darthodo hinted at above ... it's a good thing I'm not a female midas or I wouldn't ever lay eggs ... :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

gage said:


> ill trade you my Kamfa for Fedor *lil mama*... hehe


Oh Oh everyone heard it!!!!! Deal, it's a deal! That Kamfa is sweet!


----------



## Burtle (Dec 25, 2004)

Midas has a golf ball sized head but is still in proportion.
Its why hes the best though. 
Sorry if no one likes the humps cause you missing out on great personable fish really. :thumb:


----------



## shef (Oct 3, 2004)

I like the smaller sized humps too. I have to agree with a few of the others, I honestly can't stand the humps on flowerhorns, it looks awful!


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

dwarfpike said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > hehe, golf balls are nothing for flowerhorns, baseballs are when you start getting big...
> ...


nah, you'd just hybridize 



lil mama said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > ill trade you my Kamfa for Fedor *lil mama*... hehe
> ...


let me tell you, fedor is worth more then that little Kamfa of mine right now, Midas with nuchal humps and high bodies like yours are sought after tremendously by a lot of people, I would never give up a fish like him


----------



## dwarfpike (Jan 22, 2008)

gage said:


> nah, you'd just hybridize


Bah!! If I'd never rob a bank or mistreat a child, I certainly wouldn't do anything more morally wrong either!!! :lol:


----------



## lil mama (Nov 24, 2007)

gage said:


> let me tell you, fedor is worth more then that little Kamfa of mine right now, Midas with nuchal humps and high bodies like yours are sought after tremendously by a lot of people, I would never give up a fish like him


WOW really? Cause your Kamfa is a MP and worth a lot. Fedor is my favorite fish and my boy I could never give him up.


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

meh, what can I say, I guess the girl just like monster koks...


----------



## gage (Feb 7, 2007)

lil mama said:


> gage said:
> 
> 
> > let me tell you, fedor is worth more then that little Kamfa of mine right now, Midas with nuchal humps and high bodies like yours are sought after tremendously by a lot of people, I would never give up a fish like him
> ...


lol, my Kamfa is far from an MP for now, when he grows maybe.


----------

